# What do you make with your own two hands?



## Gracie

Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?

And, care to share pics?


----------



## WinterBorn

I make absolutely delicious meals.


----------



## Gracie

Ah! A chef! What is your signature dish?


----------



## Dale Smith

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?



Music.........


----------



## Gracie

That, I already knew .

Got a recording of yourself you wish to share?


----------



## Dale Smith

Gracie said:


> That, I already knew .
> 
> Got a recording of yourself you wish to share?



Pretty proud of this recording. This song was on our first CD that Tom Petty had to sign off on. I wasn't that crazy about the song until my epiphany but now it is my anthem.


If you don't have Adobe? Go to www.soundcloud.com, and type in Eric Cordell 1 (he was our drummer) and scroll to "Eric Beatty Band Won't Back Down".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?



*What do you make with your own two hands?*

Martini's of course 





Except if I'm painting my fingernails and then Mr. Lucy with his own two hands makes Martini's for me


----------



## WinterBorn

Gracie said:


> Ah! A chef! What is your signature dish?



Probably steak, oven roasted potatoes with parmesan, and stir fried green beans.   Simple but absolutely delicious.

I also make a mean seafood gumbo.


----------



## Dale Smith

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! A chef! What is your signature dish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably steak, oven roasted potatoes with parmesan, and stir fried green beans.   Simple but absolutely delicious.
> 
> I also make a mean seafood gumbo.
Click to expand...


So? When do we eat???? LOL!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith

Gracie said:


> That, I already knew .
> 
> Got a recording of yourself you wish to share?




The Eric Beatty Band | Country from Dallas, TX

The best song IMHO is "Relief"....it's a haunting song of redemption.... I wrote the third verse. I also do high harmony vocals on. The way that song came together and became the most requested song we did and was in regular rotation on 95.3 FM Dallas is a very incredible story where everything just came together.


----------



## Gracie

Is that you singing in Relief?


----------



## mdk

Sounds on the piano and very heterosexual floral arrangements.


----------



## Gracie

You one of these guys?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?




People that don't have to worry about trees.

But you have me on ignore, so GFY.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?



  My entire life was spent making things with my own hands.


----------



## Gracie

Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire life was spent making things with my own hands.
Click to expand...

Like what?


----------



## Dale Smith

Gracie said:


> Is that you singing in Relief?




I sing the high harmony part with Kyle Wade Smith (keyboards) doing alto.


----------



## Gracie

WelfareQueen plays guitar and sings too. Maybe we can get him to post a sample song?


----------



## Dale Smith

Gracie said:


> You one of these guys?




LOL! Nope, that is Eric Cordell (drummer) Damon McCollough, Town Walsh (both singer/songwriters) and Eric Beatty, the guy I co-wrote the song with.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?



   I made parts for artificle


Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire life was spent making things with my own hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what?
Click to expand...


   Flight hardware for the Space shuttle program,Artificial heart and other med equipment,F-22 proto work and many other projects....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Gracie said:


> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.


Let's see


----------



## Gracie

Tipsycatlover said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
Click to expand...

Its been awhile. But, last week I picked up the brushes again and am working on a piece. SLOWLY. I used to knock stuff out within a few hours but..no more. I get too tired and my hands cramp up.

But..I am working on a smaller piece right now, that matches the one I am fixing to show you. This one was painted on a coffee table, octogon shape. I am pleased and proud to say I never expected it to wind up in Belarus. The woman paid more to have it shipped than for the table itself! Anyway..I have a hankering to do koi again and I have the perfect little half moon table I picked up at the beach and crammed in my van. It's been homeless along with me, and both of us survived that experience. So..I want to make it a koi table to match the one I did before. Not quite the same, but similar in concept. 












(I don't like painting on canvas. I do furniture. Doors. Walls. Tables. Dressers. Anything but canvas).


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
I make my own venison sausage.
`


----------



## Gracie

I love sausage but never made my own. I also can't eat it anymore. Too fatty.


----------



## Windparadox

Gracie said:


> I love sausage but never made my own. I also can't eat it anymore. Too fatty.


`
`
By itself, venison is way too lean. I usually have to add pork to it bring the fat content up.


----------



## Gracie

My fav sausage is maple. Pork. Alas...it is a distant memory now.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen plays guitar and sings too. Maybe we can get him to post a sample song?




I just recorded this song.  It's from World Party.  Hope you like.  


Is It Like Today by user183852791


----------



## Anathema

I do a small amount of writing (fiction), but other thsn that, the fruits of my hands are Destructive, not Constructive.... I shoot firearms competitively, I am actively involved in medieval combat recreation, and I take self-defense classes.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Gracie said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been awhile. But, last week I picked up the brushes again and am working on a piece. SLOWLY. I used to knock stuff out within a few hours but..no more. I get too tired and my hands cramp up.
> 
> But..I am working on a smaller piece right now, that matches the one I am fixing to show you. This one was painted on a coffee table, octogon shape. I am pleased and proud to say I never expected it to wind up in Belarus. The woman paid more to have it shipped than for the table itself! Anyway..I have a hankering to do koi again and I have the perfect little half moon table I picked up at the beach and crammed in my van. It's been homeless along with me, and both of us survived that experience. So..I want to make it a koi table to match the one I did before. Not quite the same, but similar in concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like painting on canvas. I do furniture. Doors. Walls. Tables. Dressers. Anything but canvas).
Click to expand...



That's really beautiful, Gracie.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been awhile. But, last week I picked up the brushes again and am working on a piece. SLOWLY. I used to knock stuff out within a few hours but..no more. I get too tired and my hands cramp up.
> 
> But..I am working on a smaller piece right now, that matches the one I am fixing to show you. This one was painted on a coffee table, octogon shape. I am pleased and proud to say I never expected it to wind up in Belarus. The woman paid more to have it shipped than for the table itself! Anyway..I have a hankering to do koi again and I have the perfect little half moon table I picked up at the beach and crammed in my van. It's been homeless along with me, and both of us survived that experience. So..I want to make it a koi table to match the one I did before. Not quite the same, but similar in concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like painting on canvas. I do furniture. Doors. Walls. Tables. Dressers. Anything but canvas).
Click to expand...



That is gorgeous!  Well done!


----------



## Marion Morrison

What do I make with my own two hands? 

A mess on the ground from a tree that once was in the air.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

mdk said:


> Sounds on the piano and very heterosexual floral arrangements.



Heterosexual floral arrangements are_ not_ as impressive as the Homo floral arrangements


----------



## mdk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds on the piano and very heterosexual floral arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexual floral arrangements are_ not_ as impressive as the Homo floral arrangements
> 
> View attachment 159695
Click to expand...


Tacky. Pretty flowers, though.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds on the piano and very heterosexual floral arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexual floral arrangements are_ not_ as impressive as the Homo floral arrangements
> 
> View attachment 159695
Click to expand...


That's an oxymoron.

There are no heterosexual floral arrangements, unless done by women, even then it's 50/50.


----------



## PredFan

I reload all my own ammo. 30-06, 223, 45 Colt, 44 Mag, 38 Special, 9mm, 380 Auto, 32 H&R Mag, and 25 Auto.

I am trying to get the hang of reloading shot shells but the sheer number of options for wads is intimidating.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds on the piano and very heterosexual floral arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexual floral arrangements are_ not_ as impressive as the Homo floral arrangements
> 
> View attachment 159695
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an oxymoron.
> 
> There are no heterosexual floral arrangements, unless done by women, even then it's 50/50.
Click to expand...


Wanting to start trouble now are you?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds on the piano and very heterosexual floral arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heterosexual floral arrangements are_ not_ as impressive as the Homo floral arrangements
> 
> View attachment 159695
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an oxymoron.
> 
> There are no heterosexual floral arrangements, unless done by women, even then it's 50/50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting to start trouble now are you?
Click to expand...


It's the truth! I learned it the hard way. There's a lucky faggot florist running around somewhere with an unsmashed face. The things I do for family. Grrr..


----------



## Marion Morrison

PredFan said:


> I reload all my own ammo. 30-06, 223, 45 Colt, 44 Mag, 38 Special, 9mm, 380 Auto, 32 H&R Mag, and 25 Auto.
> 
> I am trying to get the hang of reloading shot shells but the sheer number of options for wads is intimidating.



Ahmm.. berrrry interesting!  I have almost every piece of brass I've ever shot.

(except .22)


----------



## PredFan

Marion Morrison said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reload all my own ammo. 30-06, 223, 45 Colt, 44 Mag, 38 Special, 9mm, 380 Auto, 32 H&R Mag, and 25 Auto.
> 
> I am trying to get the hang of reloading shot shells but the sheer number of options for wads is intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmm.. berrrry interesting!  I have almost every piece of brass I've ever shot.
> 
> (except .22)
Click to expand...


Crap that’s gotta be a lot of brass!

What calibers?


----------



## Marion Morrison

PredFan said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reload all my own ammo. 30-06, 223, 45 Colt, 44 Mag, 38 Special, 9mm, 380 Auto, 32 H&R Mag, and 25 Auto.
> 
> I am trying to get the hang of reloading shot shells but the sheer number of options for wads is intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmm.. berrrry interesting!  I have almost every piece of brass I've ever shot.
> 
> (except .22)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap that’s gotta be a lot of brass!
> 
> What calibers?
Click to expand...

 Mostly 7mm and 9mm.  It's pounds, for sure.


----------



## PredFan

Marion Morrison said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reload all my own ammo. 30-06, 223, 45 Colt, 44 Mag, 38 Special, 9mm, 380 Auto, 32 H&R Mag, and 25 Auto.
> 
> I am trying to get the hang of reloading shot shells but the sheer number of options for wads is intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmm.. berrrry interesting!  I have almost every piece of brass I've ever shot.
> 
> (except .22)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap that’s gotta be a lot of brass!
> 
> What calibers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly 7mm and 9mm.  It's pounds, for sure.
Click to expand...


I try to keep 500 rounds of each caliber I own guns for, except 223, I keep 1000 rounds of that because my AR15 loves to eat ammo. I keep 500 rounds of 9mm in 147 grain for my Baretta 92FS, and 500 9mm in 115 grain for my S&W Shield. I collect the brass as I shoot and just reload that. Every once in a while I go to the range and buy 10 pounds of assorted brass to replenish my stock.

I’ve never owned a 7mm or a 10, but I’ve had the pleasure of shooting a 10mm some time ago.


----------



## gipper

I make the absolute best grain and sugar free pancakes known to man.


----------



## AquaAthena

Love, is the first thing that came to my mind. Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been awhile. But, last week I picked up the brushes again and am working on a piece. SLOWLY. I used to knock stuff out within a few hours but..no more. I get too tired and my hands cramp up.
> 
> But..I am working on a smaller piece right now, that matches the one I am fixing to show you. This one was painted on a coffee table, octogon shape. I am pleased and proud to say I never expected it to wind up in Belarus. The woman paid more to have it shipped than for the table itself! Anyway..I have a hankering to do koi again and I have the perfect little half moon table I picked up at the beach and crammed in my van. It's been homeless along with me, and both of us survived that experience. So..I want to make it a koi table to match the one I did before. Not quite the same, but similar in concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like painting on canvas. I do furniture. Doors. Walls. Tables. Dressers. Anything but canvas).
Click to expand...


That is very beautiful Gracie you are talented.


----------



## flacaltenn

Gracie said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been awhile. But, last week I picked up the brushes again and am working on a piece. SLOWLY. I used to knock stuff out within a few hours but..no more. I get too tired and my hands cramp up.
> 
> But..I am working on a smaller piece right now, that matches the one I am fixing to show you. This one was painted on a coffee table, octogon shape. I am pleased and proud to say I never expected it to wind up in Belarus. The woman paid more to have it shipped than for the table itself! Anyway..I have a hankering to do koi again and I have the perfect little half moon table I picked up at the beach and crammed in my van. It's been homeless along with me, and both of us survived that experience. So..I want to make it a koi table to match the one I did before. Not quite the same, but similar in concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like painting on canvas. I do furniture. Doors. Walls. Tables. Dressers. Anything but canvas).
Click to expand...


That's amazing Gracie. Hope you signed it somehow. Someday it'll go for 5 figures at Sothebys !!!!! I'll outbid those damn Russians. Belongs in "merica"...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> I love sausage but never made my own. I also can't eat it anymore. Too fatty.



What about bacon? 

I cannot look as I'm frightened of the response:





People who do not like bacon are not normal and so they should be airdropped into Gitmo, um thinking again fuck Gitmo and reopen and airdrop them on Devil's Island


----------



## flacaltenn

I design products from theory. There are lots of hands involved in that. Most are medical devices that go into most every cytology/radiology/DNA lab that a hospital has. But also signal/image processing equipment. Designed one of the first "dental cameras" that every dentist has now. One of the first electronic finger print readers. Did research for identifying people by their foot pressure patterns as they walk. 

This pic is in my USMB albums. Did several "virtual reality" stereo viewers for simulation and other applications. 






Still had a few loose wires at that point. And it's always a bad hair day when you're taking that thing on/off 25 times a day..


----------



## EvilCat Breath

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been awhile. But, last week I picked up the brushes again and am working on a piece. SLOWLY. I used to knock stuff out within a few hours but..no more. I get too tired and my hands cramp up.
> 
> But..I am working on a smaller piece right now, that matches the one I am fixing to show you. This one was painted on a coffee table, octogon shape. I am pleased and proud to say I never expected it to wind up in Belarus. The woman paid more to have it shipped than for the table itself! Anyway..I have a hankering to do koi again and I have the perfect little half moon table I picked up at the beach and crammed in my van. It's been homeless along with me, and both of us survived that experience. So..I want to make it a koi table to match the one I did before. Not quite the same, but similar in concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like painting on canvas. I do furniture. Doors. Walls. Tables. Dressers. Anything but canvas).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's amazing Gracie. Hope you signed it somehow. Someday it'll go for 5 figures at Sothebys !!!!! I'll outbid those damn Russians. Belongs in "merica"...
Click to expand...

very good


----------



## flacaltenn

Dale Smith said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That, I already knew .
> 
> Got a recording of yourself you wish to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eric Beatty Band | Country from Dallas, TX
> 
> The best song IMHO is "Relief"....it's a haunting song of redemption.... I wrote the third verse. I also do high harmony vocals on. The way that song came together and became the most requested song we did and was in regular rotation on 95.3 FM Dallas is a very incredible story where everything just came together.
Click to expand...


Sounds great.  Especially the bass.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?



*What do you make with your own two hands?*

Espresso shots I make with my own two hands, my talents are Eternal


----------



## norwegen

Gracie said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been awhile. But, last week I picked up the brushes again and am working on a piece. SLOWLY. I used to knock stuff out within a few hours but..no more. I get too tired and my hands cramp up.
> 
> But..I am working on a smaller piece right now, that matches the one I am fixing to show you. This one was painted on a coffee table, octogon shape. I am pleased and proud to say I never expected it to wind up in Belarus. The woman paid more to have it shipped than for the table itself! Anyway..I have a hankering to do koi again and I have the perfect little half moon table I picked up at the beach and crammed in my van. It's been homeless along with me, and both of us survived that experience. So..I want to make it a koi table to match the one I did before. Not quite the same, but similar in concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like painting on canvas. I do furniture. Doors. Walls. Tables. Dressers. Anything but canvas).
Click to expand...

Very impressive, Gracie.  I was going to post a jigsaw puzzle I did, but now I don't feel like it.

I like to play guitar with my own two hands, but I've never written a song.

Something I did recently was write this book:






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0711721B4/?tag=ff0d01-20

Not the easiest or most comfortable read, I've been told, but that wild hair was a reaction to my friends who insisted on blaming Christians and the Church for the Church's decline.


----------



## PredFan

Pictures were asked for, it took a while to dig this oldie up.

I make my own ammo with my own hands. Here is a picture of many 9mm bullets I put together one day a few years back. I still reload but I dot take pictures anymore.


----------



## Natural Citizen

PredFan said:


> View attachment 159764



Reported. Prepare for swatted.


----------



## Gracie

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been awhile. But, last week I picked up the brushes again and am working on a piece. SLOWLY. I used to knock stuff out within a few hours but..no more. I get too tired and my hands cramp up.
> 
> But..I am working on a smaller piece right now, that matches the one I am fixing to show you. This one was painted on a coffee table, octogon shape. I am pleased and proud to say I never expected it to wind up in Belarus. The woman paid more to have it shipped than for the table itself! Anyway..I have a hankering to do koi again and I have the perfect little half moon table I picked up at the beach and crammed in my van. It's been homeless along with me, and both of us survived that experience. So..I want to make it a koi table to match the one I did before. Not quite the same, but similar in concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like painting on canvas. I do furniture. Doors. Walls. Tables. Dressers. Anything but canvas).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's amazing Gracie. Hope you signed it somehow. Someday it'll go for 5 figures at Sothebys !!!!! I'll outbid those damn Russians. Belongs in "merica"...
Click to expand...

EVERYTHING I paint is signed. I just took the pics before it was varnished and I scrubbed out the signature on the closeup so nobody here can see my name.


----------



## flacaltenn

Gracie said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway..its nice to put peeps here into a different setting than just being another peep. I can't sing. Actually, I sing like Lucy Ricardo. I wanted to play piano but never got the lessons. So I turned to art.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been awhile. But, last week I picked up the brushes again and am working on a piece. SLOWLY. I used to knock stuff out within a few hours but..no more. I get too tired and my hands cramp up.
> 
> But..I am working on a smaller piece right now, that matches the one I am fixing to show you. This one was painted on a coffee table, octogon shape. I am pleased and proud to say I never expected it to wind up in Belarus. The woman paid more to have it shipped than for the table itself! Anyway..I have a hankering to do koi again and I have the perfect little half moon table I picked up at the beach and crammed in my van. It's been homeless along with me, and both of us survived that experience. So..I want to make it a koi table to match the one I did before. Not quite the same, but similar in concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't like painting on canvas. I do furniture. Doors. Walls. Tables. Dressers. Anything but canvas).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's amazing Gracie. Hope you signed it somehow. Someday it'll go for 5 figures at Sothebys !!!!! I'll outbid those damn Russians. Belongs in "merica"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EVERYTHING I paint is signed. I just took the pics before it was varnished and I scrubbed out the signature on the closeup so nobody here can see my name.
Click to expand...


Smart.  It's really gorgeous.


----------



## Tax Man

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?


I built homes. I built hot rods. I weld and repair and operate heavy equipment and am a tax professional.


----------



## baileyn45

My only crafty productions are fishing flies. Sorry no pictures. Although I probably have a picture of a steelhead that I've caught on my own fly. Very satisfying. Steelhead are fun but a big bluegill on a super light rod is also a riot.


----------



## PredFan

I also make cheese. I make very good Manchego, Blue, Parmesan, Romano, and Gouda.


----------



## Darkwind

A number of things really.  Current passion is chainmalle.  Sorry, I have no pics of My work, but I've done jewelry and armor.

Something along these lines..






Some hand flowers like these








Some dragonscale bracelets like this one









And of course, I brew beer, wine, and mead.


----------



## Crixus

Windparadox said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love sausage but never made my own. I also can't eat it anymore. Too fatty.
> 
> 
> 
> `
> `
> By itself, venison is way too lean. I usually have to add pork to it bring the fat content up.
Click to expand...



Bleck. Folks always add to much. Sure deer are lean, but a little fat gos along way.


----------



## Ringel05

I make semi-automatic flintlocks..........


----------



## Ringel05

In reality I make quite a few things some of which are already posted in this sub-forum.


----------



## karpenter

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen plays guitar and sings too. Maybe we can get him to post a sample song?


Thought You Meant THIS Welfare Queen

Video:
Beach BUM lives off of FOODSTAMPS and is PROUD of IT!

Plays In A Working Bar Band


----------



## karpenter

I Bought Some Wyoming Jade On Vacation Way-Back
Black And Olive. The Green Has Some Blue In It Too
So Iv'e Been Making These For The Boys In The Family
One Is A Circle Hook, The Other Is An Adz Head Called A  Pounamu Hei Toki









I Make The Usual Baubles & Dangles For The Gals In The Family

My Wife Likes South-West
So I Got Turquoise To Make Her Those Bear & Bison Fetishes 
She'll Like To Wear Those Around
All It Takes Is A Bowl Of Water, Diamond Bits For Your Dremel
And Some Wet/Dry Sand Paper For Polishing






Again
These Aren't Photos Of My Work
I Don't Have A Digital Camera Yet


----------



## Ringel05

Here's my latest creation made from a Mexican blanket with buckskin collar and pocket facing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> I make semi-automatic flintlocks..........



  Yeah....but is it a full semi automatic?


----------



## Care4all

Hand crocheted, thick cotton bath rugs...  they are all my own creations, my own crochet patterns... inspired by other things I've seen or through necessity!


----------



## petro

The images are from a 22k sq ft home we framed a couple years ago. Many arches, large beams and hand framing involved besides the installation of engineered products. Most massive and complex framing job I was ever on. 
    
Working as a carpenter comes in handy for my own projects. Built a secondary garage, all remodeling on my home. Electrical, painting, trim, windows, roof,etc...
Have a knack for mechanical repairs. Do most of my own vehicle maintenance, rebuild of snowmobiles, boat maintenance. Small engine repair. 
Rarely is a machine of mine in any shop. I take better care of my machines than myself.

My hands are rough and calloused.


----------



## petro

PredFan said:


> Pictures were asked for, it took a while to dig this oldie up.
> 
> I make my own ammo with my own hands. Here is a picture of many 9mm bullets I put together one day a few years back. I still reload but I dot take pictures anymore.
> View attachment 159764


A friend just helped me with a few hundred rounds for my Rugar American Liberty 41mag. Hard to find caliber.
Made several differing loads from target loads to man killer.


----------



## Care4all

I make cute storage baskets too...


----------



## beautress

Care4all said:


> Hand crocheted, thick cotton bath rugs...  they are all my own creations, my own crochet patterns... inspired by other things I've seen or through necessity!


Good Job, Care4all! I crochet popcorn stitches in hexagonal shape for small areas in the bathroom and enlongated in front of the kitchen sink. Yours are especially pretty and you designed them, too! I know exactly how fabulous and creative that is. You are acquainted with putting a boatload of time into something nobody else has and works like nothing else. Kudos!


----------



## beautress

Care4all said:


> I make cute storage baskets too...


Cute city! I'll have to try that sometime after I finish my charity quilt phase, which has gone on for about 35 years now, and I can't seem to stop.


----------



## Oddball

Build rather cool model airplanes...Been working with some lacquers that mimic polished aluminum surfaces and it has been deriving me nuts.


----------



## Skylar

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?



Wood and stained glass scuptures, usually installation art that I sell to galleries, private collectors and occasionally businesses.

And recently, jewelry. Because I think its pretty and it ships much easier than an installation piece. 

The art installations are distinctive and I enjoy anonimoty. But the jewelry is newer and I sell it under completely different branding. Here's a recent pendant necklace prototype.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?



Clapping sounds.


----------



## buttercup

Videos and websites. And things like that.


----------



## Tresha91203

I don't have a creative bone in my body.  Still, I make a lot of things rather than buy them:  detergents, disinfectants, infusions, tinctures, toothpaste, mascara, lotion, lip balm, flea treatment.  Some things aren't worth making, or I haven't gotten it right yet (so I gave up, my time is full now), like dishwasher gel, bar soap and foundation (makeup).


----------



## FatBack

Recumbent bikes, trailers, anything made of steel.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

FatBack said:


> Recumbent bikes, trailers, anything made of steel.



   Yep.
Since I retired as a machinist I've bought a welder,sandblast cabinet and all the other things ya need to fabricat things out of steel.
   I bought the welder to rebuild our bridge that crossed the creek so we could drive the truck to the river to load our yaks and bring down firewood and of course beer.
   That was a six day project as the bridge was sixty foot long.
Used eight in. wide C purlins in 8 gauge steel,there were over 4000 welds....above my head. Sucked like a mofo!!!
    While welding from the bottom is bad enough the worst part is the shit falling in your shirt and generally burning the crap out of ya!


   It's handy as hell to be able to make shit that wont friggin break!!!


----------



## FatBack

HereWeGoAgain said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recumbent bikes, trailers, anything made of steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> Since I retired as a machinist I've bought a welder,sandblast cabinet and all the other things ya need to fabricat things out of steel.
> I bought the welder to rebuild our bridge that crossed the creek so we could drive the truck to the river to load our yaks and bring down firewood and of course beer.
> That was a six day project as the bridge was sixty foot long.
> Used eight in. wide C purlins in 8 gauge steel,there were over 4000 welds....above my head. Sucked like a mofo!!!
> While welding from the bottom is bad enough the worst part is the shit falling in your shirt and generally burning the crap out of ya!
> 
> 
> It's handy as hell to be able to make shit that wont friggin break!!!
Click to expand...

Handy to have a welder! One project I had was a scale cannon that fired a .451 cast lead ball with black powder. Only fired it a couple times in the woods behind a stout oak tree. The recoil would flip it over backwards a foot away, lol.

Overhead does suck. I had to do an overhead pad buildup with an E6010 electrode in welding school. Took me a week to pass. The E6010 is a deep penetration "whipping" rod that throws spatter everywhere.

When you know how to weld, shit can be whatever you want it to be. I also do some metal castings. Mostly cast lead ball for my 1858 new model Army.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

FatBack said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recumbent bikes, trailers, anything made of steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> Since I retired as a machinist I've bought a welder,sandblast cabinet and all the other things ya need to fabricat things out of steel.
> I bought the welder to rebuild our bridge that crossed the creek so we could drive the truck to the river to load our yaks and bring down firewood and of course beer.
> That was a six day project as the bridge was sixty foot long.
> Used eight in. wide C purlins in 8 gauge steel,there were over 4000 welds....above my head. Sucked like a mofo!!!
> While welding from the bottom is bad enough the worst part is the shit falling in your shirt and generally burning the crap out of ya!
> 
> 
> It's handy as hell to be able to make shit that wont friggin break!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Handy to have a welder! One project I had was a scale cannon that fired a .451 cast lead ball with black powder. Only fired it a couple times in the woods behind a stout oak tree. The recoil would flip it over backwards a foot away, lol.
> 
> Overhead does suck. I had to do an overhead pad buildup with an E6010 electrode in welding school. Took me a week to pass. The E6010 is a deep penetration "whipping" rod that throws spatter everywhere.
> 
> When you know how to weld, shit can be whatever you want it to be. I also do some metal castings. Mostly cast lead ball for my 1858 new model Army.
Click to expand...


  LOL....we used to make cannons in shop class when I was a kid.
Set up the first one in a vice and set it in my buddies driveway and aimed it at a five lb coffee can full of water in front of an oak tree.
   It fired a 1 inch ball bearing. So we light the thing and run around to the backside of the garage,it goes off and of course we go directly to the coffee can.  It was obliterated and the ball sunk so far into the oak that we couldnt see it.

   We then turned to the cannon and the vice....only to find the cannon was gone.
    Found it stuck in the wall 40 feet from the vice.
We just moved his dads shop clock over the hole ....which worked for about a week.
   He was actually cool about it and laughed his ass off. Then I learned how to patch drywall.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?


*No Pix but I use to love to make Souped up engine cylinder heads.  Any make any type.  I also played the Alto Sax pretty well.  I was in Korea second trip and it was after the shooting.  I was at the Rec center and playing around with the Sax when a Drummer from NY and I started Jamming,  We form a little band and was enter into the 5th AF battle of the bands, we were so little that we never would have won.  Some of those bands were 34 strong.  I guess they gave award for Balls for showing up.  We took third place LOL Progressives must have voted, but I got 7 days in Japan.   I still have the Silver and Money clip.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

FatBack said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recumbent bikes, trailers, anything made of steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> Since I retired as a machinist I've bought a welder,sandblast cabinet and all the other things ya need to fabricat things out of steel.
> I bought the welder to rebuild our bridge that crossed the creek so we could drive the truck to the river to load our yaks and bring down firewood and of course beer.
> That was a six day project as the bridge was sixty foot long.
> Used eight in. wide C purlins in 8 gauge steel,there were over 4000 welds....above my head. Sucked like a mofo!!!
> While welding from the bottom is bad enough the worst part is the shit falling in your shirt and generally burning the crap out of ya!
> 
> 
> It's handy as hell to be able to make shit that wont friggin break!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Handy to have a welder! One project I had was a scale cannon that fired a .451 cast lead ball with black powder. Only fired it a couple times in the woods behind a stout oak tree. The recoil would flip it over backwards a foot away, lol.
> 
> Overhead does suck. I had to do an overhead pad buildup with an E6010 electrode in welding school. Took me a week to pass. The E6010 is a deep penetration "whipping" rod that throws spatter everywhere.
> 
> When you know how to weld, shit can be whatever you want it to be. I also do some metal castings. Mostly cast lead ball for my 1858 new model Army.
Click to expand...

*Wow I never could do that weld, and I have the scares to prove it. LOL*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dan Stubbs said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?
> 
> 
> 
> *No Pix but I use to love to make Souped up engine cyclinder heads.  Any make any type.*
Click to expand...


  I've built a few engines in my day.
Now I pay people to do it for me. Getting old sucks and it's damn expensive.
    Looking at installing a Magnuson on the Tundra which I'll do myself since it requires no heavy lifting and it's all on the top end.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dan Stubbs said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?
> 
> 
> 
> *No Pix but I use to love to make Souped up engine cyclinder heads.  Any make any type.*
Click to expand...


  I've built a few engines in my day.
Now I pay people to do it for me. Getting old sucks and it's damn expensive.
    Looking at installing a Magnuson on the Tundra which I'll do myself since it requires no heavy lifting and it's all on the top end.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I paint


----------



## beautress

Tipsycatlover said:


> I paint


Just fabulous, Tipsycatlover. Kudos!


----------



## FrocuST

Grinder. It is made by completely own hands, for a garage and a workshop. Engine 3*380V, 0.65kW, 2740 revolutions per minute; film 610mm. Very useful and convenient car for processing of metals and wood.


----------



## Crixus

FrocuST said:


> Grinder. It is made by completely own hands, for a garage and a workshop. Engine 3*380V, 0.65kW, 2740 revolutions per minute; film 610mm. Very useful and convenient car for processing of metals and wood.
> View attachment 245832 View attachment 245833




Nice. That’s worthy of a “build along” thread.


----------



## TNHarley

I made a baby with my third leg


----------



## Crixus

TNHarley said:


> I made a baby with my third leg




Me to but I don’t remember it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?



  Lately, I've been making large commercial buildings.  A few month ago, I built a big distribution center in Tracy.  Now, I'm building a factory, some miles away from that.

 Well, OK, I didn't build these all by myself.  I've had a little bit of help from a few dozen fellow electricians, and several dozens of other assorted construction workers.


----------



## Dragonlady

I made this vest, and a matching pair of pants, for a boy in Washington State, that I've never met.  His first competition of the season is this weekend, and this is his LP costume.  His mother sent me a gushing email when it arrived.






Inspired by this order, I'm creating a line of boy's vests.  But before I cut another order, there's the pesky unfinished projects bin.  I have vowed not to cut those new yoga pants I want, or the boys black pants, I'm sold out of, or the vests I want to make, until I deal with this:






I had to go out and buy more Baggies to put stuff in last week.  Plus, there's over $1000 in retail value of my best selling stuff in that bin.  It can't be listed or sold if it isn't finished.  No more cutting until this everything is finished.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Now, I'm making a big apartment complex in midtown Sacramento.  It takes a whole city block.

  Here's an interesting view with the upper southeast corner just catchin the first light of sunrise.


----------



## Dragonlady

Bob Blaylock said:


> Now, I'm making a big apartment complex in midtown Sacramento.  It takes a whole city block.
> 
> Here's an interesting view with the upper southeast corner just catchin the first light of sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 262892



No you're not.  Other people are making it for you.  You're hands never picked up a tool or did a lick of work on that building.

Why are *YOU* mocking a thread for people who enjoy crafting?  Precious little going on in your life?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> Now, I'm making a big apartment complex in midtown Sacramento.  It takes a whole city block.
> 
> Here's an interesting view with the upper southeast corner just catchin the first light of sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 262892





Dragonlady said:


> No you're not.  Other people are making it for you.  You're hands never picked up a tool or did a lick of work on that building.
> 
> Why are *YOU* mocking a thread for people who enjoy crafting?  Precious little going on in your life?



  What would you know about my work?  In the several weeks that I've been on this project, every day I haul over a hundred pounds of tools from my car to the basement of this building, and haul them back to my car at the end of the workday.  In between, I carry what tools I think I need for whatever task I'm doing, as I climb up and down four floors of stairs (not counting the basement).  This includes a tool belt loaded up with several pounds of assorted tools, a power drill hanging from my belt, and a reciprocating saw hanging like a rifle over my shoulder on an improvised sling, and a hammer hanging from a loop on my pants.  I probably do more work on a good day than you've done in the whole of your worthless life.

  Yes, I am building this apartment complex.  Well, OK, not all by myself; as with other projects I've built, I'm getting a little bit of help from dozens of other construction workers, including a couple dozen fellow electricians.

  And how is my work a mockery of this thread?  Is not by role in creating great buildings at least as valid a craft as your sewing?


----------



## Dragonlady

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm making a big apartment complex in midtown Sacramento.  It takes a whole city block.
> 
> Here's an interesting view with the upper southeast corner just catchin the first light of sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 262892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not.  Other people are making it for you.  You're hands never picked up a tool or did a lick of work on that building.
> 
> Why are *YOU* mocking a thread for people who enjoy crafting?  Precious little going on in your life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you know about my work?  In the several weeks that I've been on this project, every day I haul over a hundred pounds of tools from my car to the basement of this building, and haul them back to my car at the end of the workday.  In between, I carry what tools I think I need for whatever task I'm doing, as I climb up and down four floors of stairs (not counting the basement).  This includes a tool belt loaded up with several pounds of assorted tools, a power drill hanging from my belt, and a reciprocating saw hanging like a rifle over my shoulder on an improvised sling, and a hammer hanging from a loop on my pants.  I probably do more work on a good day than you've done in the whole of your worthless life.
> 
> Yes, I am building this apartment complex.  Well, OK, not all by myself; as with other projects I've built, I'm getting a little bit of help from dozens of other construction workers, including a couple dozen fellow electricians.
> 
> And how is my work a mockery of this thread?  Is not by role in creating great buildings at least as valid a craft as your sewing?
Click to expand...


Your role in building a building is less than my role in their construction. And you make assumptions about my working life that have no validity. 

That you would hijack a friendly discussion of crafting with your bullshit shows how little regard you have for others. 

No wonder you’re doing grunt work on a construction site.


----------



## HenryBHough

Gotcha!

I sheared a long-haired jackass, spun it the hair into thread.  Built a wooden loom and wove several yards of fabric.  Then, using only thread I made from ass sinew pulled by a bone needle I fashioned from a splinter of ass bone, I stitched up a pair of jackass hair undies which I gave to a liberal neighbor.  Only fair since it was his jackass I whacked.  They look good on each other.

Trouble with jackass knickers is that the fabric stiffens and twists but that saves him/her/it from having to get his/her/its knickers all in a twist manually.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dragonlady said:


> Your role in building a building is less than my role in their construction. And you make assumptions about my working life that have no validity.
> 
> That you would hijack a friendly discussion of crafting with your bullshit shows how little regard you have for others.
> 
> No wonder you’re doing grunt work on a construction site.



  Your role in building a building is less than mine?  Really?  What skilled trade do you practice?  What tools do you use?  With what materials do you work?  From what lofty profession do you presume to denigrate mine as _“grunt work”_ and pretend that doing such work somehow makes me inferior to you?


----------



## daveman

Very impressive work, everyone.

What have I made?  Well, lessee...

In the late 80's I made music:



 

In the late 2000s, I made Photoshops:


 

Last Christmas, I made ornaments:


 

And now, I'm getting into making coin rings:


----------



## emilynghiem

My latest origami workshop was last month for a high school assembly in NE Houston. I don't have photos of that, but here are some I dug up, where photos were published in the Houston Chronicle of neighborhood youth in Fourth Ward:


----------



## SandSquid

Not artistic by any means outside of music.   But I was getting tired of shoes all around the entrance from our garage, so went out on a mission to make a shoe cubby thing.  Looked at pinterest and such, found some really nice looking ones beyond my skill, so went really basic.  square with shelves.  lol.   Didn't want to spend a pile on wood, so went with some sanded pine boards I found and decided to stain them a more cherry color.   I don't have the pics here, but it ended up looking better than expected (I HATE and am awful at painting/staining).  

Besides that, last thing I've built myself was a few permanent target stands for target shooting, but that was all rough cut stuff.


----------



## Darkwind

Bob Blaylock said:


> Now, I'm making a big apartment complex in midtown Sacramento.  It takes a whole city block.
> 
> Here's an interesting view with the upper southeast corner just catchin the first light of sunrise.
> 
> View attachment 262892


I know that place.  I lived in Sacramento from 81 to 98.  Specifically, in the N. Highlands/Carmicheal region just west of Antelope Blvd.

Wait, did you say mid-town?  I don't remember that complex in mid-town.  Must be a different one.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Darkwind said:


> I know that place.  I lived in Sacramento from 81 to 98.  Specifically, in the N. Highlands/Carmicheal region just west of Antelope Blvd.
> 
> Wait, did you say mid-town?  I don't remember that complex in mid-town.  Must be a different one.



  It wouldn't have been there in 1981 through 1998.  It's just being built, now.

  It takes up the entire block bordered by Q, R, 20th, and 21st Streets.


----------



## Marion Morrison

PredFan said:


> Pictures were asked for, it took a while to dig this oldie up.
> 
> I make my own ammo with my own hands. Here is a picture of many 9mm bullets I put together one day a few years back. I still reload but I dot take pictures anymore.
> View attachment 159764



Nice wadcutters! Damn! I don't think I even have any of those.


----------



## Crixus

Marion Morrison said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures were asked for, it took a while to dig this oldie up.
> 
> I make my own ammo with my own hands. Here is a picture of many 9mm bullets I put together one day a few years back. I still reload but I dot take pictures anymore.
> View attachment 159764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wadcutters! Damn! I don't think I even have any of those.
Click to expand...



Why? They are soooo cheap, and typically pretty dang good. I had a Ruger GP 100 that shot 158 grain wad cutters like a laser beam. Flat ass accurate and pretty hotly loaded. I want to say they were loaded by Privi, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't them. I do remember that buying them by the thousand was cheaper then reloading them as lead projectiles were not an option I don't think. Not even with a gas check.


----------



## Marion Morrison

All I has is 115 grain Champions, I has a shit-ton of them.
Obama put the squeeze on .22
So I went 9mm.

Full copper jacket 9mm


----------



## Crixus

SandSquid said:


> Not artistic by any means outside of music.   But I was getting tired of shoes all around the entrance from our garage, so went out on a mission to make a shoe cubby thing.  Looked at pinterest and such, found some really nice looking ones beyond my skill, so went really basic.  square with shelves.  lol.   Didn't want to spend a pile on wood, so went with some sanded pine boards I found and decided to stain them a more cherry color.   I don't have the pics here, but it ended up looking better than expected (I HATE and am awful at painting/staining).
> 
> Besides that, last thing I've built myself was a few permanent target stands for target shooting, but that was all rough cut stuff.





Marion Morrison said:


> All I has is 115 grain Champions, I has a shit-ton of them.




find a tree 8" around and cut it down.


----------



## karpenter

daveman said:
			
		

> And now, I'm getting into making coin rings:
> View attachment 263056


I've Made Those
But I Refuse To Destroy Morgans In Any Condition


----------



## Marion Morrison

Crixus said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not artistic by any means outside of music.   But I was getting tired of shoes all around the entrance from our garage, so went out on a mission to make a shoe cubby thing.  Looked at pinterest and such, found some really nice looking ones beyond my skill, so went really basic.  square with shelves.  lol.   Didn't want to spend a pile on wood, so went with some sanded pine boards I found and decided to stain them a more cherry color.   I don't have the pics here, but it ended up looking better than expected (I HATE and am awful at painting/staining).
> 
> Besides that, last thing I've built myself was a few permanent target stands for target shooting, but that was all rough cut stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I has is 115 grain Champions, I has a shit-ton of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> find a tree 8" around and cut it down.
Click to expand...


Why? I'm not into murdering 8" trees.


----------



## Lysistrata

This is a fun thread to find. I make a funky crab quiche, and try at Indian and Ethiopian specialties. I won my first writing prize in the second grade. Since then, my short stories were read to all of the English classes when I was in high school. Later on, before my mother's final illness put an end to my writing career (at least until now), the director of the local writers' center, who was a professor at the U.S. Naval Academy, told me that I didn't need him any more; just go home and write. I'm not back to writing just yet, but I make jewelry from semi-precious stones like lapis, with (real) silver and gold, when I can find such things. I took a wonderful course in silver-smithing and learning to make solder run. There is nothing like heating up silver to glowing red hot, and then pounding the hell out of it until you get what you want.

I'm told I have a good voice. I love singing descant. I'm a shitty guitar-player, though.


----------



## Marion Morrison

crab quiche, interesting


----------



## Lysistrata

Marion Morrison said:


> crab quiche, interesting



If you spice it up just right, it's truly funky. You've just got to play with the spices. I got famous for it around my company, along with my secret rum cake. The wonderful thing about quiche is that you can dump anything you want into it. Use gruyere. Expensive, but much better than swiss. Another great dish is kulibiak, Russian, if you've got about 12 hours to spare. A filing made with salmon, mushrooms, rice, and more, wrapped in a pastry similar to Beef Wellington and decorated with cookie cutters made from left over pastry. Bake until golden brown. Serve with butter and plenty of sour cream. If you have any eastern European background, you know that there is no such thing as too much sour cream.


----------



## Muhammed

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?


I'm a semi-retired cement mason. It's very hands on work.


----------



## HenryBHough

Just this afternoon I finished work on a particularly nasty virus that launches as soon as the email that carries it is opened.  But did I actually distribute it?  You'll have to open any message you might get from me to find out.


----------



## Crepitus

I tinker with cars a bit.


----------



## HenryBHough

Crepitus said:


> I tinker with cars a bit.
> 
> View attachment 278058 View attachment 278059 View attachment 278060



Check your inbox.


----------



## Crepitus

HenryBHough said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tinker with cars a bit.
> 
> View attachment 278058 View attachment 278059 View attachment 278060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your inbox.
Click to expand...

Whatever you sent didn't make it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Crepitus said:


> Whatever you sent didn't make it.



Keep on believing!


----------



## Crepitus

HenryBHough said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you sent didn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on believing!
Click to expand...

I don't get it.....


----------



## HenryBHough

Crepitus said:


> ]


I don't get it.....[/QUOTE]

Patience, dear child, patience.


----------



## Gracie

I forgot all about this thread! Its great seeing what folks do!


----------



## Gracie

I don't paint big stuff anymore. But I have been dabbling in mandala rocks. Sorry...no pics. Yet.


----------



## Gracie

This is a small plant stand I did a few days ago.

20190903_132312.jpg


----------



## daveman

karpenter said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, I'm getting into making coin rings:
> View attachment 263056
> 
> 
> 
> I've Made Those
> But I Refuse To Destroy Morgans In Any Condition
Click to expand...

Yes, I don't plan on using Morgans.


----------



## karpenter

Muhammed said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a semi-retired cement mason. It's very hands on work.
Click to expand...

Concrete Yard Art Playlist:


----------



## karpenter

Lysistrata said:
			
		

> I make jewelry from semi-precious stones like lapis, with (real) silver and gold, when I can find such things.


You Need Links To Silver And Gold Suppliers ??
Most Anything Can Be Found On The Internet
Including Stones
Check-Out The Variety From This One Mine
https://www.gemmountain.com/gemstone-chart


----------



## karpenter

Gracie said:


> This is a small plant stand I did a few days ago.
> 
> 20190903_132312.jpg


Soothing Color Combination
Looks Like An Old Black-Light Poster


----------



## Ridgerunner

In my yute I worked as a Union Laborer on a Guardrail Crew... Not very exciting or creative but it paid well... Long hours, smashed fingers and my beautiful Bride complained that my hands was like extra coarse sandpaper...


----------



## karpenter

My Neighbor's House Is Bought By New People
They're Doing Heavy Renovation
They've Cut Down 2 Live Redbud Trees
The Heart Wood Is An Interesting Red Color
I've Cut Them Into Usable Chunks And Submerged Them In Water
I'm Going To Leave Them In The Tank Until After 1st Frost
It Might Be Interesting, It Might Be A Complete Wash-Out
Have To See


----------



## westwall

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?








I build race planes, and cars.  I do my own cabinetry, and i make the occasional firearm or two.


----------



## Muhammed

Gracie said:


> This is a small plant stand I did a few days ago.
> 
> 20190903_132312.jpg


My mother would love that. Her house is the same colors.


----------



## jasonlee3071

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?


I used to fashion or make clocks using various materials like CDs, old vynil records, paper and plastic plates and whatever else I could come across.
In one case I used a tambourine for a clock.
I posted a pic of it on flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotos_de_cosas/4077968139/in/album-72157613654261421/
A smaller image of it is posted below.
Sold many of these on consignment also.
Would still be doing this if I had the room to do it.


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?



Fart sound effects.


----------



## percysunshine

My children are an ongoIng construction project. Not sure if I will ever finish it....


----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## Likkmee




----------



## karpenter

I Thought It Time To Show Some Of My Pass-Time

Here Are 2 Scent Bowls And A Vase
I Made From Our Ex-Walnut Tree
They All Have An Inlay Of Chrysocolla Stone


   

Here Are Natural Edged Bowls
One Of Red Oak, The Other Elm
Wood You Just Find On The Side Of The Road
And Where It Happens

   

I'll Just Throw In This Lil' Fella For Kicks

 

Hope You Enjoy !!


----------



## westwall

karpenter said:


> I Thought It Time To Show Some Of My Pass-Time
> 
> Here Are 2 Scent Bowls And A Vase
> I Made From Our Ex-Walnut Tree
> They All Have An Inlay Of Chrysocolla Stone
> 
> View attachment 308260 View attachment 308261 View attachment 308262
> 
> Here Are Natural Edged Bowls
> One Of Red Oak, The Other Elm
> Wood You Just Find On The Side Of The Road
> And Where It Happens
> 
> View attachment 308263 View attachment 308264 View attachment 308265
> 
> I'll Just Throw In This Lil' Fella For Kicks
> 
> View attachment 308266
> 
> Hope You Enjoy !!





Those are beautiful!


----------



## karpenter

westwall said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful!


Thanx !!

I'll Need To Hold My Camera More Steady
And Make A Proper Light Booth
Then I Can Put Them $$ On The Web


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

karpenter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx !!
> 
> I'll Need To Hold My Camera More Steady
> And Make A Proper Light Booth
> Then I Can Put Them $$ On The Web
Click to expand...


  I had a wood lathe for awhile.
But found that after running a metal lathe all day at work cutting wood wasnt as much fun as I'd hoped.


----------



## Rambunctious

Wish I had that kind of skill...very cool...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Rambunctious said:


> Wish I had that kind of skill...very cool...



   A wood lathe is easier to use than you'd think.


----------



## beautress

karpenter said:


> I Thought It Time To Show Some Of My Pass-Time
> 
> Here Are 2 Scent Bowls And A Vase
> I Made From Our Ex-Walnut Tree
> They All Have An Inlay Of Chrysocolla Stone
> 
> View attachment 308260 View attachment 308261 View attachment 308262
> 
> Here Are Natural Edged Bowls
> One Of Red Oak, The Other Elm
> Wood You Just Find On The Side Of The Road
> And Where It Happens
> 
> View attachment 308263 View attachment 308264 View attachment 308265
> 
> I'll Just Throw In This Lil' Fella For Kicks
> 
> View attachment 308266
> 
> Hope You Enjoy !!


Beautiful work, karpenter.


----------



## karpenter

Likkmee said:


> View attachment 302527 View attachment 302528 View attachment 302530 View attachment 302532 View attachment 302533


I Enjoy Your Metalwork
The Gates In Particular

I Should Get An Acetylene Torch
With-Out Too Much Investment
I Could Add Some Metal Colors To My Sculptures

Like Metal Fish Wall Hangings & Such


----------



## Likkmee

Get a hyperth


karpenter said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302527 View attachment 302528 View attachment 302530 View attachment 302532 View attachment 302533
> 
> 
> 
> I Enjoy Your Metalwork
> The Gates In Particular
> 
> I Should Get An Acetylene Torch
> With-Out Too Much Investment
> I Could Add Some Metal Colors To My Sculptures
> 
> Like Metal Fish Wall Hangings & Such
Click to expand...

Hypertherm 30 air instead....cut whatever you can draw like a laser. little cleanup and not hot nor gas dangers


----------



## Likkmee

Security-jailhouse appearance. I only did the square tube up top to mimic what some other idiot did in other places


----------



## karpenter

Rambunctious said:


> Wish I had that kind of skill...very cool...


One Can Become Very Good Very Quick On A Wood Lathe
I Think The Most Important Skill For A Beginner
Is _"DUCK" !!_


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Dale Smith said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That, I already knew .
> 
> Got a recording of yourself you wish to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eric Beatty Band | Country from Dallas, TX
> 
> The best song IMHO is "Relief"....it's a haunting song of redemption.... I wrote the third verse. I also do high harmony vocals on. The way that song came together and became the most requested song we did and was in regular rotation on 95.3 FM Dallas is a very incredible story where everything just came together.
Click to expand...

which one is you?


----------



## Dragonlady

thomosbaysore said:


> I do repairs in the house with my own hands. Now we have already moved to the stage of wallpapering. Wallpaper is a key ingredient to enhance your decor. Thanks to the wide range of available wallpapers, it became easy to choose a special design. Create a truly unique wall that reflects the wild textures of the world without leaving your own home by selecting a wallpaper here Forest Wallpaper & Wall Murals • Wallmur® .



I did a similar mural to the forest mural (top left, in your link), in my son's bedroom when he was a boy.  Today I'd go with the lake and mountains for my living room.


----------



## Moonglow

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?


Bricks, blocks, rocks, food items like bread, cakes, pies, pizza....A little artisan work..


----------



## Gracie

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That, I already knew .
> 
> Got a recording of yourself you wish to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eric Beatty Band | Country from Dallas, TX
> 
> The best song IMHO is "Relief"....it's a haunting song of redemption.... I wrote the third verse. I also do high harmony vocals on. The way that song came together and became the most requested song we did and was in regular rotation on 95.3 FM Dallas is a very incredible story where everything just came together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which one is you?
Click to expand...

He's wearing the red bandana.


----------



## Gracie

During the withdrawal stage of my quitting smoking..I think I will try beading again. TRY. If I can't get my fingers to work, might move on to something else. Not sure what yet.


----------



## Gracie

Dragonlady said:


> thomosbaysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do repairs in the house with my own hands. Now we have already moved to the stage of wallpapering. Wallpaper is a key ingredient to enhance your decor. Thanks to the wide range of available wallpapers, it became easy to choose a special design. Create a truly unique wall that reflects the wild textures of the world without leaving your own home by selecting a wallpaper here Forest Wallpaper & Wall Murals • Wallmur® .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a similar mural to the forest mural (top left, in your link), in my son's bedroom when he was a boy.  Today I'd go with the lake and mountains for my living room.
Click to expand...

I love the tropical themes. But instead of wall paper, I'd do it myself with paint.


----------



## Dale Smith

Gracie said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That, I already knew .
> 
> Got a recording of yourself you wish to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eric Beatty Band | Country from Dallas, TX
> 
> The best song IMHO is "Relief"....it's a haunting song of redemption.... I wrote the third verse. I also do high harmony vocals on. The way that song came together and became the most requested song we did and was in regular rotation on 95.3 FM Dallas is a very incredible story where everything just came together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which one is you?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's wearing the red bandana.
Click to expand...



Grace, check this out!


----------



## freyasman

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

It started out as a stop, to keep this door from being forced open too wide, and damaging it and/or the door closer.  The next day, a coworker asked if I could add a catch to it, to hold the door open, which I did.  And the day after that, I added a spring and some stops so that it would automatically latch when the door was pushed against it, rather than requiring one to manually fuss with it to catch the door.















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino

Painting in oil and acrylics. I dont take good photos though


----------



## Gracie

Gracie said:


> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?


Im on my phone so i hope i do this right.


----------



## Gracie

This was a drawn out project. Finished it yesterday. Normally this dresser painting would have been done in 2 hours. This time it took about 2 months. Old age ya know.


----------



## daveman

Gracie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Im on my phone so i hope i do this right.
Click to expand...

That's beautiful, Gracie!


----------



## Moonglow

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photography? Paintings? Quilts? Carpentry i.e. furniture or toys, etc etc?
> 
> And, care to share pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire life was spent making things with my own hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what?
Click to expand...

Hand turkeys.


----------



## Moonglow

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen plays guitar and sings too. Maybe we can get him to post a sample song?


He sings with his hands?


----------



## Woodznutz

Marion Morrison said:


> Ahmm.. berrrry interesting!  I have almost every piece of brass I've ever shot.
> 
> (except .22)


Reminds me, when the snow melts I gotta pick up some brass (went shooting in the snow the other day).


----------



## Woodznutz

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What about bacon?
> 
> 
> View attachment 159744


In Wisconsin it's "EAT CHEESE OR DIE".


----------



## Woodznutz

baileyn45 said:


> My only crafty productions are fishing flies. Sorry no pictures. Although I probably have a picture of a steelhead that I've caught on my own fly. Very satisfying. Steelhead are fun but a big bluegill on a super light rod is also a riot.


I make weedless hooks.


----------



## Woodznutz

Oops! Didn't notice how old this thread was.


----------



## daveman

Woodznutz said:


> Oops! Didn't notice how old this thread was.


No worries.  Good stuff.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

I've made totes, stuffed toys, clothes, ceramics, modern art, sketches, and many, many, many fun type cakes when I was a baker.


----------



## Woodznutz

I actually make so much stuff I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Dale Smith

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlHkxeaqUv4


----------

